
Facebook Container Plugin from Mozilla Isolates Your Facebook Identity - DyslexicAtheist
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2018/03/27/facebook-container-add-on/
======
signal11
Worth noting that Multi Account Containers is a generalisation of this
particular add-on (not plug-in) and isn’t restricted to Facebook:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15256603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15256603)

------
lazarwolf
The container just asked me for permission to read all of my incoming and
outgoing data. Rings an ominous bell

~~~
floatingatoll
No surprise there, given that if it’s going to trap Facebook requests, it has
to see Facebook requests. It’s presumably a WebExtension so you should be able
to open it up and read the JavaScript. Containers have been built-in to
Firefox for a while now, so it’s nice to see this use pop up!

------
not_kurt_godel
How is this different/better than just disabling all third-party cookies?

~~~
floatingatoll
Disabling third-party cookies breaks a lot of the web for a lot of people.
Expert users are equipped to deal with the fallout of that choice. Less expert
users are not. This extension offers less-expert users a way to protect their
surfing from Facebook without having to learn about cookies at all.

~~~
not_kurt_godel
I always disable third-party cookies and I’m actually surprised by how rarely
it’s an issue. Get your point, but the approach makes me suspicious it’s less
about protecting users and more about getting them under Mozilla’s
increasingly-suspect umbrella (see their recent efforts with Cliqz).

------
jsilence
Remove the cause and not the symptoms.

